
Show HN: PHP framework with only 1062 LLOC - jiri-mihal
https://www.webiik.com
======
jiri-mihal
I've written a small PHP framework based on middleware and DI - it makes it
flexible. Thanks to its tiny code base, it can be interesting for everyone who
considers using a framework but wants to have code fully under control.

~~~
segmondy
How did you benchmark it? rps? What was it doing in each request?

~~~
jiri-mihal
Every request displayed default welcome page = controller + view. Except for
the Symfony, Symfony has no "classic" welcome page, so I had to create it and
it was just Hello World. In the case of (Webiik), Laravel and Symfony the view
was rendered by the template engine. The number of lines was counted by
PHPLOC. You can find more info just under the comparison table at
[https://www.webiik.com](https://www.webiik.com).

